# HOWTO: A7N8X (nForce2, Raid, sound, dual LAN)

## mog

I thought to make this post because there seem to be a lot of people out there who have the A7N8X Deluxe motherboard and are having great trouble getting it to work properly.

There are a lot of posts attempting to solve several issues ... many with good suggestions - so why not make a comprehensive guide to installing gentoo on the A7N8X.

My machine has the following specs:

A7N8X Deluxe (obviously)

1GB DDR 400 RAM

2 Seagate 80MB SATA HDDs

Gainward GeForce Ti4800 SE

now I will write this guide with the following setup structure/requirement in mind:

1. the two SATA drives are running as Raid0 set on the Sil3112A controller

2. the Raid0 set is used as boot device

3. both 3Com NIC and nVidia NIC are used

4. ac-sources for the kernel (cause I haven't seen any other working with the Sil3112A)

5. LILO as bootloader (cause I grub just didn't wanna work)

I chose those firstly because it resembles my setup and secondly because it seems to be the things that most people have the greatest difficulties with.

... OK, so lets get going  :Very Happy: 

1. boot the LiveCD and choose "smp doataraid" - the kernel should boot normally (all other kernels fail - possibly because of the nfore2 or my GeForce - I don't know, but you can 

always try around)

2. run "cfdisk /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc" or "fdisk /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc" and partition your drives

3. proceed with the install as usual and emerge ac-sources if you want to here is my CFLAGS (stable ... I have emerged a _LOT_ of apps with it) and USE recommendation:

```
USE="-gnome -kde -alsa +gtk +qt +nls +cjk +opengl +jpeg +png +gif +truetype +dvd +aalib +mpeg +encode +mmx +ssl +sdl +3dnow"

   

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -falign-functions=4 -fexpensive-optimizations"

```

4. configure your kernel and keep the following things in mind:

	a. use APM instead of ACPI because ACPI freezes the 3Com Lan controller

	b. the driver for the 3Com controller is in included in module 3c59x

	c. disable smp and ioapic support, but enable local apic support

	d. disable multi volume devices (software raid)

	e. enable support for nVidia IDE and the Sil3112A in the ATA/IDE section (also enable the AMD Viper support)

5. configure the rest of your system as per /install.txt and use LILO as your boot loader, but be aware of a few things

	a. after chrooting your system the raid becomes /dev/ataraid/dX for the disc and /dev/ataraid/dXpY so you need to compensate for that in your lilo.conf

	b. after the first reboot the raid will be again under /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc and /dev/ataraid/disc0/partX so you need to change the lilo.conf before you run lilo the next time

6. reboot ... drumroll ... GENTOO !!!

7. you now should be able to use your 3Com NIC straight away, so emerge the following things:

	media-sound/nforce-audio

	net-misc/nforce-net

8. now you should edit your /etc/modules.autoload to include nvnet and nvaudio

9. edit /etc/modules.d/nvaudio and change the spdif_status to 1 (enables digital out over COAX)

10. edit /etc/modules.d/nvnet and set the options as you would like them to be

REBOOT and enjoy ... 

please tell me if there are any problems

----------

## mog

for the GeForce Ti4800SE you might want to emerge the following things in addition to the nvidia drivers:

nvoption

nvtv

nvclock

those are nice tools (for alpha versions that is)...   :Laughing: 

there is also a way to setup the TV out in the XF86Config ... 

I will make another post about that here ... soon   :Embarassed: 

----------

## drekka

Great document.

I found out most of what you have written by trial, error and other people's posts in these forums. I would like to add that when at the first boot prompt, I have been starting the supplied kernels with:

gentoo doataraid noraid

This has worked for me fine. My system is pretty much the same except that I have an ati9700Pro instead of an nvidia card. I've had no issues with it in terms of installing. Just emerge the ati-drives and disable drm in the kernel. I agree that acpi needs to be off. Meybe in the future when it has matured we can turn it back on. 

The only thing that I am loading as a module is the nvnet driverr. Everything else I have in the kernel (ac-sources)

Cio

Derek.

----------

## mog

... oops I forgot to add one thing   :Embarassed: 

it may be that your hdds do not run quite as fast as they could ...

I used the following for my Seagate SATA drives (ST380023AS) and never really had problems with it even when moving large amounts of data (15+ GB) ... however be aware that there are people who have had problems with this (usually because of support issues with the kernel config or because their drives don't quite support it)

```
hdparm -d1 -X udma6 -c1 -m16 /dev/hde

hdparm -d1 -X udma6 -c1 -m16 /dev/hdg

```

you can create a new script in your /etc/init.d/ to do this job at start up so u don't have to do it manually every time 

there's a cool post (though it causes an error, which however doesn't seem to impair its effect)   :Cool: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=63442&highlight=hdparm+script

(I of course don't have to mention that u need to rc-update add <script> default)   :Wink: 

----------

## senectus

Have you had to do anything special to get a USB keyboard and Mouse going? 

Great hotwto.. thanks..

----------

## mog

first you have to have configure the USB section of the kernel properly (if thats ur problem I can post the USB section of my kernel config) ... then you need to select "Input Core Support" and the corresponding mouse and keyboard options ... 

I personally would recommend to set the resolution in the mouse section to your desktop res ...

... try those things and if they don't quite give you the result you want then try enabling legacy USB devices in the BIOS ... however do that with care because I had a couple of cases where this would freeze up my linux boot ... tell me how you go

----------

## senectus

 *mog wrote:*   

> first you have to have configure the USB section of the kernel properly (if thats ur problem I can post the USB section of my kernel config) ... then you need to select "Input Core Support" and the corresponding mouse and keyboard options ... 
> 
> I personally would recommend to set the resolution in the mouse section to your desktop res ...
> 
> ... try those things and if they don't quite give you the result you want then try enabling legacy USB devices in the BIOS ... however do that with care because I had a couple of cases where this would freeze up my linux boot ... tell me how you go

 

Hmm.. thats an idea.. I already have legacy USB enabled in my bios.. maybe that is my problem... 

I'll give that a go when I go home this arvo..

At the moment My USB keyboard works.. its just VERY slow to respond when turning on/off the capslock, numlock and scroll lock.. Also I'm trying to emerge KDE.. it seems to get half way through then locks up the whole PC..

I don't seem to have this problem when I'm using the LIVE cd.. and It never locks up when in windows.. 

My Intuition (sp?) tells me its my USB devices..

----------

## mog

well ... I don't know about your peripherals, but both my mouse and keyboard are dual (PS/2 and USB) ... so if that is also true in your case the first thing i'd try would be if you have the same trouble with PS/2 ...

----------

## asv

I'm new to gentoo, but have used several distros in the past few years. I've installed gentoo before a few months back on a test system. I decided recently to dual boot my main workstation. 

Specs:

A7n8x deluxe 

sill 3112 riad 

2x WD raptors set at raid 0

As seen in quite few other posts concerning sil raid , the module will not load for me because the raid array was not found. I've done everything right as far as I know, researched every post concerning silraid and the a7n8x.  I dont have the specific  error msg, but it was similar to what was this post describes:

 *f00b@r wrote:*   

> Ok, I tried that:
> 
> - Booted Gentoo 1.4rc4 (boot-CD)
> 
> - executed makedev-script (from redhat)
> ...

 

I'm just going to wait for 1.4 to come out in a few days and see if maybe that will do the trick.

----------

## _Corvus

This is what I was looking for a while back.  But my board has since been RMA'd.  :Sad: 

I have XP installed for primary (50 of 120Gb).. and Updated to XP Pro.

But on second day decided not to POST at all.

----------

## mog

hmm ... I know this may be a stupid question, but have you tried the following:

1. check that the two drives are shown as Raid0 Set on bootup (after BIOS)

2. boot with the following: "smp doataraid" leave the noraid option out

(don't run the redhat script)

3. run lsmod and check whether or not the silraid is in there

4. run "cfdisk /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc" OR "fdisk /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc"

(there may be a msg saying the partition table will not change until the system is rebooted -> just reboot, repeat steps 1-4 and check that partitions are correct)

hope that helps   :Smile: 

----------

## senectus

 *mog wrote:*   

> for the GeForce Ti4800SE you might want to emerge the following things in addition to the nvidia drivers:
> 
> nvoption
> 
> nvtv
> ...

 

Any chance you could add to this post ?   :Smile: 

----------

## dylix

 *mog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My machine has the following specs:
> 
> A7N8X Deluxe (obviously)
> ...

 

80MB hds! holy crap!   :Laughing: 

----------

## taskara

hey Mog,

what kernel and driver are you using for your serial ata?

I'm using the latest ac-sources, but I don't seem to be able to get dma working, and hdparm shows only udma2 support  :Confused: 

any thoughts?

vielen dank

----------

## SgW

hello, 

I have an Abit NF7-S (nForce2, SoundStorm APU and S-ATA)

I have an Seagate 7200.7 120Go on S-ATA (this disk is for W2K, with th e MBR under), and two disk on IDE primary channel.

I try to install the Gentoo dist, with the parameters :

```
boot : gentoo dodetect dokeymap dousb doataraid noraid smp cdcache
```

and I have'nt found an "/dev/ataraid"...

and the "modprobe silraid" doen't found the modules, wich is on the LiveCD

so how can I install (an mount) my Seagate on S-ATA?

wich kernel is better for S-ATA?

thanks.

----------

## mog

SgW:

have you tried the boot parameters I suggersted ?

taskara:

ok here is my ATA/IDE .config section ... try if it works ... otherwise I can also mail u my entire .config

```
#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII=y
```

senectus:

I could post it, but i'd rather abstain from that right now as it is still causing the nvidia driver to hard freeze my system at times and I am still in the progress of pinning it down .. once corrected I'll post it

----------

## mog

SgW:

have you tried the boot parameters I suggersted ?

taskara:

ok here is my ATA/IDE .config section ... try if it works ... otherwise I can also mail u my entire .config

```
#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII=y
```

senectus:

I could post it, but i'd rather abstain from that right now as it is still causing the nvidia driver to hard freeze my system at times and I am still in the progress of pinning it down .. once corrected I'll post it

----------

## mog

sorry for the double post ... my browser screwed that up for some reason   :Embarassed:   ... maybe one of the moderators might wanna remove the duplicate ...   :Wink: 

----------

## senectus

is it causeing complete lockups of the whole system or just X lockups ?

----------

## mog

yeah, unfortunately the whole system ... a definite case for the power cable ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## senectus

I believe that the ALSA drivers are the reason for my lockups.. and I wish to install the nvaudio drivers..

I've followed the above instructions and all I get is this error :

insmod nvaudio

```

bash-2.05b# insmod nvaudio

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_probe_codec_R84601c2b

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_adc_rate_R5307368c

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_dac_rate_R42924aaa

```

modprobe nvaudio

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe nvaudio

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_probe_codec_R84601c2b

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_adc_rate_R5307368c

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: unresolved symbol ac97_set_dac_rate_R42924aaa

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o: insmod nvaudio failed

```

Any ideas on what I need to do to fix it?

----------

## mog

well I think I fixed my lock ups  :Smile:  ... here is the thing hope nothing is missing  :Wink: 

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen 1"

Device "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti4800SE"

Monitor "AOCMonitor"

DefaultDepth 24

Option "TwinView" "On"

Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768;800x600,

800x600;640x480,640x480"

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,TV"

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,TV"

Subsection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

Subsection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1280x1024" " 

1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

ViewPort 0 0

EndSubsection

EndSection

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## mog

well in regards to the sound I would say ... it looks like it is somehow looking for the ac97 codec ... well try these three things:

1. make mrproper then rebuild kernel (but don't forget to save ur .config  :Very Happy: )

2. rebuild kernel with support for ac97

3. try to not build it in your kernel ... I just emerged it and then added it to modules.autoload (however I get a module load failure on the first reboot for some reason ... after that everything is fine)

----------

## senectus

hmm I will do this.. but I'm still very fearfull of kernel making.. 

Especially kernel "re-making" as I don't want to loose the other stuff I've done..

----------

## mog

well just make sure to backup you .config and the working kernel (and make an additional entry in your bootmanager for that so you can conveniently fall back onto the working kernel) ...

you might have to recompile all the nvidia/nforce stuff + alsa ... though 

however, I don't know why you want to include the drivers in the kernel ... everything is working fine for me by just keeping them as modules that are loaded on boot time.

----------

## mog

well I just found two apps that get b0rked by the CFLAGS I proposed for optimization ...   :Sad: 

gnucash

openoffice

those apps should be compiled without the loop and function streamlining

the following fixed it ... just change it while compiling those apps

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer  -fexpensive-optimizations"
```

[/code]

----------

## Shalala

 *mog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit /etc/modules.d/nvnet and set the options as you would like them to be 
> 
> 

 

hi i have a problem regarding the  /etc/modules.d/nvnet

i installed the driver and it looks like it runs   :Smile:  - but my problem ist i dont know how 2 configure the nvnet because -/etc/modules.d/nvnet isnt available

any suggestions?

----------

## mog

 :Confused:   ... well that is indeed very weird ... first thing i'd do is to make sure you actually emerged it without error (and remerged it after you have changed your kernel) ... 

(also remember that the nforce-net is a masked package that you need to unmask  :Wink: )

... but anyway check the output from emerge for any obvoius errors

... if that does not help maybe I could post you my nvnet config file ...

----------

## theguyupstairs

I followed MOG's instructions for a7n8x mother board installation for gentoo and yet my 3com card that came with the board still isnt working. I checked my net drivers directory and all that is in it is dummy.o

how do i get the 3c59x module?

I think this is my problem but i don't know how to fix it

thanks

----------

## taskara

it's under  *Quote:*   

> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

 

then choose  *Quote:*   

> [*]   3COM cards
> 
> <*>     3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support

 

then u should be right.

of course you can also do them as modules, but as u will always need it, I like to build it directly in  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theguyupstairs

Thanks a bunch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## taskara

nps

----------

## JL

here may be another useful thing to add to the how-to. Maybe someone with a working setup can post the BIOS settings and also the BIOS revision they have for the A7N8X Deluxe.  :Smile: 

I too waited for 1.4 to come out and just installed it last night. First boot was a no go  :Sad: 

fiddling around with some bios settings has made some progress but not enough.

Also... taskara has posted his .config file for many folks already... this too should be included.

just a thought...

JL

----------

## senectus

Well I have two tips from my experiances..

1) Don't use USB legacy settings.. it cause bulk crashes..

2) Linux doesn't like the way the nforce2 board (or maybe just the Asus board) over clocks the ram if you choose "Agressive RAM" speed settings.. 

You'll get unexplained lockups from that setting..

----------

## taskara

 *senectus wrote:*   

> Well I have two tips from my experiances..
> 
> 1) Don't use USB legacy settings.. it cause bulk crashes..

 

In my experience this was just cause acpi was compiled into the kernel.

take it out and it works.

but I could be wrong..

----------

## _Corvus

My RMA'd board returned.. with French BIOS.

..exchanged for 2.0 PCB /w 1005 BIOS

Humm.. now let's se what happens  :Smile: 

Using second WD1200 drive.

----------

## firaX

onboard sound freezes xmms for me (alsa) , noatun works fine for some reason..

3com + nvidia nic work fine, 

udma works only in udma100 mode not udma133 (got a udma133 hdd..POST reports it at 133 as well...)

my usb2.0 stick sometimes doesnt get recognized (cannot read partition table) retrying usually fixes that...god knows if its the boards fault tho.

we should have baught the abit board, heard alot better things about that one...

overclocking this board caused linux to run very unstable for me (11x200)

----------

## jakin

 *firaX wrote:*   

> onboard sound freezes xmms for me (alsa) , noatun works fine for some reason..

 

I was having this same problem, and just fixed it using different tips from the forums.

Start xmms with /usr/kde/3.1/bin/artsdsp xmms

Use the OSS output plugin with default settings.  I also disabled the libmpg123.so input plugin, but I don't know if that's necessary.

----------

## firaX

hm weird thing....wonder why you gotta do that though

----------

## Kalin

As not everyone around seems to know, I am repeating here...

Disable the APIC in the kernel (2.4.2x), as it produces random lock every several hours with this MB.

Sound (5.1, NOT SPDF) works, see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=680128#680128

Both networks work after choosing the right module for 3COM and emerging nforce-net (after make dep in kernel!!!).

----------

## David Lo Pan

 *mog wrote:*   

> first you have to have configure the USB section of the kernel properly (if thats ur problem I can post the USB section of my kernel config) ... 

 

I'd really appreciate it if you could; I'm getting a response from my Intellimouse Optical when I cat mice but it's not working in X. After following the suggestions some other folks here had for the Intellimouse Optical in the XF86Config file, it still won't work. Neither, oddly enough, will my keyboard, which is a Microsoft Natural connected via PS/2.

----------

## Kalin

Ok, I don't think your problem is with kernel config (since PS/2 is not working) but, anyway. The relevant sections are:

```
#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y
```

Then I have in my X config file:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse_Home"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"       "IMPS/2"

        Option "Device"         "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "Buttons"        "5"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

        Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection
```

Hope that helps...

----------

## mog

SPDIF works fine for me as described above ...  :Wink: 

----------

## geforce

 *Quote:*   

> Couldn't open mixer device /dev/sound/mixer

 

I emerged: nvaudio and ALSA

 *Quote:*   

> GentooServ root # emerge --pretend alsa
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

----------

## taskara

emerge alsa-utils alsa-lib

----------

## R!tman

Thanks for the howto.

----------

## geforce

I re-emerged all aaaaaaand no sound....

----------

## geforce

damn I can't emerge ALSA-DRIVER

 *Quote:*   

> -1.0.3/alsa-kernel/core/seq -E -D__GENKSYMS__ seq_device.c
> 
> | /sbin/genksyms -k 2.4.25 -p smp_  > /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/include/modules/acore-seq__seq_device.ver.tmp
> 
> mv /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/include/modules/acore-seq__seq_device.ver.tmp /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/include/modules/acore-seq__seq_device.ver
> ...

 

----------

## taskara

didn't you already have alsa-driver installed?

are you using 2.4 kernel?

----------

## geforce

Yes i'm using the 2.4 kernel

yes I think it's already installed.  But I have this error emerging blackbox too

----------

## taskara

well the error says 

```
#error "Enable the OSS soundcore multiplexer (CONFIG_SOUND) in the kernel." 
```

so go and re-build your kernel with this enabled  :Smile: 

----------

## geforce

huh

----------

## taskara

lol..

sorry - the error says that you are missing part of your kernel.

did you build your kernel yourself or use genkernel?

it says you need the OSS part of the kernel (under sound)

this part I guess:

```
<M>   OSS sound modules (NEW) 
```

but it will depend on your kernel.

If you are using a 2.6 kernel, then you do not need to emerge alsa because it is not included in the kernel itself.

hope that makes sense  :Confused: 

----------

## geforce

DAMN I'M STUPID

sorry i rebooted my computer and all works..

----------

